# Comparing Hyatt Maintenance fees



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 5, 2015)

We are looking at purchasing another week of Hyatt as after looking around it seems Hyatt is less expensive and easier to trade for multiple weeks then some of the other hotel based timeshares, at least on the resale market. Since we will mainly be trading with points within Hyatt we would like to buy at a site with a  lower maintenance fee to get the most for our money. I know that Hyatt Pinon Pointe and Wild Oaks are lower. Which other locations should we look at. We are interested in 2,000 or 1800 points mainly as it seems the purchase price is considerably higher for 2200. 
We also are thinking that owning 2 Hyatt weeks would allow us to leave a week to each of our children and their family so they can stay close and plan family reunions.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Aug 15, 2015)

*Pinon Pointe for low MF's*

I think you are on the right track.  My Piñon Point week MF is right around $1,000.  Wild Oak is around $1,250 and Coconut Plantation is around $1,350.  You get benefits by owning two or more weeks when you are using points instead of your home week.

You may want to stay in a 1br and have points left.  Hyatt has great value for the 4 night mid-week reservation, and, then you have points left.  Hyatt exchanges in II with just 1,300 points for a 2br red week ( the owner week is 2,000 points). Once again you have points left.  I think you can stretch two gold or platinum weeks into 4-5 vacations.

Be sure to see bywindkal.com for resale prices or PM me.  I own 12 weeks purchased in the last 3 years.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 15, 2015)

We ended up buying at Hyatt Beach House 1800 pts for 4200. We own 2,000 at Pinon Pointe. We have been owners for 1 yr and this year ended up with 4 1/2 weeks of vacation using our 2,000 pts.to trade within Hyatt We are headed to Beaver Creek next week for a week and 4 days. We spent 4 days this wiinter at Bonita Springs,and did some spring skiing in Aspen and Breckenridge.We were also in Beaver Creek early June. This year we are hoping to do some trading in interval but have a lot to learn about II trading. We will also try to check out Carmel and Key West. We are loving our Hyatt timeshare and we are excited about having  extra points. 
We considered a 3 bedroom lock off at Wild Oaks for 8,000 which was also a good deal but we didn't need that many points right now.
Thanks for all your help. We are learning a lot on here


----------

